# my piranha wont eat please help



## Lector

Hi .i've had my piranha for about 1 week ... alltho he dosent have a heater so his temperature is at 70..... he does have a gold fish there for him to eat but he wont eat it. ..... ive even tried bits of chicken . he just wont eat..

2) could i get earthworms from my backyard clean them and feed him the the RBP and not worry about parasites??


----------



## dptrackstardp

donot go dig up wprms from your back yard cuz if u clean the worm their might b petictes in the worm. if u just got your rbp let him ajust to his tank, and if theirs a gold fish in their. just b patient cuz a piranha wouldnt starve itself to death he will have to eat sooner or later.


----------



## iam7617115

What kind of piranha do you have? I have heard from many long time piranha owners that some piranhas take time to eat live foods or to eat anything at all. For the first week I had my red belly piranhas they would only eat blood worms. Then I started feeding them live fish, frozen shrimp and krill, and even beef heart. It just takes time. Like many things its just a waiting game.


----------



## jasert39

it takes time be patient....and get a heater.


----------



## Nethius

70 is too cold. He may not be eating becasue his metabolism has slowed down due to the temp.


----------



## RedBelly Dom

I would get a heater, get the temperature up to about 80 degrees. Then get some more nutritious food for you Redbelly. Get him some bloodworm cubes or krill, they are good for piranhas.


----------



## carlwill

I thought my fish werent going to eat at first. It seem to take months and they didnt seem interested in any food. I mentioned on here about it and everyone said not to worry. They were right after several weeks of waiting they get stuck into their food. I also put the temperature up to about 80.


----------



## Mack

DO NOT FEED YOUR FISH WORMS FROM YOUR BACK YARD.

Get a heater and put the temperature up to 80*.

Feed your fish shrimp and krill.


----------



## Piranha_man

Well, it's been over a week since you've posted, is he eating yet?
And I presume you have raised the temperature by now... 
Single pygos are not usually big eaters.
(Also, have you checked water parameters and done water changes?)
High nitrates decrease appetite...


----------



## Lector

Yes he did eat... and it was so cool.. i came home and both gold fish heads were in the tank then the next day i put in more after school ./ .and they ripped him apart ............thanks for your help... and i put like 6 worms in my tank .. on different days from my back yard and they ate them all .. and they dont look sick..


----------



## Piranha_man

Glad to hear!


----------



## King Oscar

ok first of all get a heater lol too cold and dont feed ur piranhas or anyother fish gold fish u buy from pet stores cause of diseases and its a waste of money u can get more frozen food for the money u pay for the goldfish, its only worth getting gold fish when u have a really agressive fish like cichlids


----------



## James Blake

you shouldnt give him too much food at first because all those feeders getting half eaten and laying in the tank for any longer than 1/2h will spike your levels, at least thats my experience anyways. also they've been known to eat a bunch in a few days and then not eat again for quite some time, especially if they are stressed out. my piranha used to kill but not eat some fish in the tank if he was stressed and there were too many feeders.


----------



## philzang

James Blake said:


> you shouldnt give him too much food at first because all those feeders getting half eaten and laying in the tank for any longer than 1/2h will spike your levels, at least thats my experience anyways. also they've been known to eat a bunch in a few days and then not eat again for quite some time, especially if they are stressed out. my piranha used to kill but not eat some fish in the tank if he was stressed and there were too many feeders.
> [snapback]1033441[/snapback]​


Just a quick question about that...My RBP has been eating like mad for the last...oh, about 6 days. He has finished over 20 fish, whole ones too (he has left very little left, maybe the side of a gill or an eye...He is a very small fish (2.5") Should he be eating this much?? His stomach looks a little bit distended...f.y.i.
Thanks
~Philzang


----------



## thekiller107

my piranah hasnt been eating all he has done is nibble on some minnows tail but thats it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

thekiller107 said:


> my piranah hasnt been eating all he has done is nibble on some minnows tail but thats it


This thread is 5 years old, feel free to start your own thread if you have questions.


----------

